# Kde4 ????



## vampire1976 (17 Janvier 2007)

J'ai lu sur les news de Macgé que KDE4 supporterait OS X mais en fait ça se traduira comment ?

Est-ce OS X qui tournera sur Linux KDE ou c'est KDE4 qui tournera au dessus de OS X en natif par X11 ?:mouais:


----------



## tatouille (17 Janvier 2007)

c'est kde qui tournera avec QT en natif sans x11


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Janvier 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est kde qui tournera avec QT en natif sans x11


C'est &#231;a qui ets g&#233;niale : *2007 : l'ann&#233;e du libre sous Mac*

Non seulement on nous annonces le port de OOo en natif, mais en plus on aura KOffice et toutes les applis de KDE :love: :love: (m&#234;me si quand j'ai un linux je pr&#233;f&#232;re Gnome).


----------



## Lordjem (17 Janvier 2007)

Les librairies QT 4 avec lesquelles est cod&#233; KDE 4 sont compatible Mac OS X ce qui signifieque *les applications* KDE cod&#233; en QT 4 seront support&#233; par Mac OS X, notament actuellement en b&#234;ta Konqueror (navigateur Web), Koffice (suite bureatique) ...

Cependant le desktop KDE ne remplacera pas celui de mac 

EDIT : J'ai oubli&#233; de pr&#233;cisais que cela se fera en natif sans avoir besoin de X11


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Janvier 2007)

garde un oeil sur le blog du monsieur qui s'en occupe
http://www.racoonfink.com/

la dernière version
http://ranger.users.finkproject.org/kde/index.php/Home


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Janvier 2007)

On les instal comment ces packages de KDE 4 ? Ou plutot on les lance comment après les avoir téléchargé ? C'est en anglais


----------



## Thierry6 (25 Janvier 2007)

sur le site, tu as les liens bitttorents : tu les charges, lances un client (bittorrent ou Transmission ou Azareus), tu les charges (ça va prendre un peu de temps) et ensuite ce sont des packages qui s'installent comme tout package OSX.


----------



## vampire1976 (31 Janvier 2007)

merci ^^


----------

